# New friend...



## charisse12 (Mar 2, 2012)

So I went to the bird exhibit today in Lafayette, La. Fell in love with this little guy and brought him home as a new friend for Jasper  











Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Hes gorgeous!!!!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh, what a beautiful tiel you brought home. He would have captured my heart as well.


----------



## charisse12 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks! I've been looking for a WF and just couldn't pass this little guy up!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

He is gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He looks a bit like my baby Cockatiel, Squirt.  Congrats, he is a handsome boy!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

He is beautiful,the white face mutation is my favorite,Snickers our male cockatiel is a white face.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Congrats he is darling !


----------



## charisse12 (Mar 2, 2012)

I appreciate it! I think I'm goin with another J name but haven't decided just yet what to call him. I kind of like Jinx. Any suggestions of names that start with a J? My other cockatiel is Jasper.

This is Jasper...











Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

He is adorable! I like Jinx. Or what about Jake? Jackson? (Jaks for short for anyone else that watches Sons of Anarchy...).


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

They re adorable.I like the name Jake for him Congrats X x


----------

